# So Nickelback walks into a bar....



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

There's no punchline, because ruining music isn't funny.

-Dave Grohl


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha!!!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't like more than once!!!!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

They're going to be ruining Moncton in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nickelback will probably be devastated by this thread.:zzz:


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I"ll bet they'll write a song about it. Oddly enough I already know what it'll sound like.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> I"ll bet they'll write a song about it. Oddly enough I already know what it'll sound like.


shit ....?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Don't knock knock Knickelback.*

Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?
Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?
Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?
Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?
Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?
Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?
Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?
Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?
Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?
Knock. Knock.
Who's there?
Nickelback.
Nickelback who?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I haven't been able to find this quote related to Nicklleback online? Can you post the link? It sounds a little high school for Dave?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

ne1roc said:


> I haven't been able to find this quote related to Nicklleback online? Can you post the link? It sounds a little high school for Dave?


there's this great new internet tool called google that might find it for you.
I just tried it myself and found another couple gems from davey G

"If you play a Nickelback song backwards you’ll hear messages from the devil. Even worse, if you play it forwards you’ll hear Nickelback.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

btw when you use a question mark after sentences that aren't questions it makes me read what you're writing in an australian accent, so from this point forward I shall refer to you as nickeldile dundee


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

swallow, read, laugh... I think I got it now.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> there's this great new internet tool called google that might find it for you.
> I just tried it myself and found another couple gems from davey G
> 
> "If you play a Nickelback song backwards you’ll hear messages from the devil. Even worse, if you play it forwards you’ll hear Nickelback.


Uh yeah I think I heard of Google and found lots of quotes, just not that one. I used question marks as emoticons. 
Kind of like this edited one in response your uncalled for response to me.
View attachment 1074


In the case of my post, I used a question mark to state my confusion because I found it hard to believe a cool guy like Dave would diss another band? <emotion> 

I just don't don't think its cool. Its no different then one guitarist going up to another guitarist and telling him he sucks and can't play guitar worth crap. 

Do yo think that's cool? (Question, not emotion)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...it occurred to me over the weekend that we live in an era where have almost unlimited access to tons of great music, both new and old, in virtually any genre one could imagine, and yet many of us have nothing better to do than whine about the music other people (especially "kids today") enjoy.

:rockon:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In hindsight, posts 14 and 15 are right. If I may qualify my previous statements though, I'm not a hater, just a I don't care for it thank you-er. It is fair to critique bands and artists, just because we're musicians doesn't mean we aren't alllowed to review bands, but perhaps there are limits or lines that need not be crossed. We poke fun at all kinds of things, good naturedly and otherwise, and sometimes we even poke fun at ourselves. 

In the spirit of "there's no bad publicity", Nickelback is making out like bandits. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

ne1roc said:


> blah blah blah blah


Uncalled for? easy there mate it's not like i sent a dingo to piss on your shrimp kabobs. Maybe you're using the wrong keywords in your search? I used "dave grohl nickelback" as my keywords...but i'm experienced with internet searches, you'll gain the ability in time. This paragraph will probably come off as "uncalled for" too. you're gonna have high blood pressure in no time if you're this sensitive, especially if you're a nickelback fan that's this sensitive. lighten up.

If you find it hard to believe that dave grohl would poke fun at another band, you've obviously never heard anything he's ever said....he always pokes fun at other bands, be it nickelback, metallica, aerosmith, or others. If you think entities aren't entitled to make fun of their "competition" (i use that word very loosely) then you've obviously been living underground your whole life. bell vs rogers, apple vs pc, burger king vs wendys, enbridge vs just energy, just to name a few. and that's only corporations who would, according to your mindset, be expected to say nothing bad about anyone. Grohl is even more justified because he's a man with an opinion and states his comments as such.

For shits-n-giggles i'll concede on the matter of it being tasteless for musicians to voice negative opinions about other "musicians" (again, loosely used). I've used this black magic website "google" again to find some opinions that aren't coming from celebrity musicians. If you'd like to know which keywords I used just PM me and i'll happily tell you.

Urban Dictionary: nickelback

Here are some quotes I pulled from the link....it goes on and on and on, so i was fairly selective:

"the act of willfully allowing one's ears to bleed."

"They perpetuate the sadness of honoring mediocre and un-original non-creative music."

" Lead singer Chad is an extremely nasal "Marlboro Man" type vocalist who sounds constipated on a permenant basis"

"when someone shits directly into your ear."

"A band whose music is the auditory form of swallowing Satan's semen."

This goes on and on for like a dozen pages but i'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Oy. People are mean. I had no idea.

Edit:

Not you, mike. You make me swallow, read, laugh.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think mr dundee confuses being mean with not being sugar coated. One day maybe humans will evolve into vulcans and opinion and emotion will be replaced by logic and fact....but when that day comes nickelback will still suck even by vulcan standards.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Well Mr. Oxbig, If your idea of a mature response is belittling somebodies skill at using search engine, you definitely deserve more then a flip-off smiley. I simply asked for a link to the quote. All your responses towards me have been pretty rude. Not saying my flipoff wasn't, but hey you deserved it.

I guess I have one knock against Dave then. Nobodies perfect. 

Now the Urban Dictionary definitions are hilarious, but those aren't necessarily written by fellow musicians. 

I guess I am little sensitive to worthless threads like this specifically aimed at trashing Nickelback. Its just not cool in my book.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone noticed the lineup at ottawa bluesfest this year? I was wondering why it was so bland, then i realized something

Last year the main stage collapsed, so this year they invited Nickelback to play on the main stage

Bravo, bluesfest...bravo.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Just curious is all - is it just the cool, tough guys that endlessly make fun of Nickelback? I couldn't tell you one of their tunes - but the constant mocking sorta strikes me as a step or two away from heckling at a Special Olympics race. If everyone (those being legitimate, honest musicians) everywhere hate them, then why is it a constant thing to bring up? Do they deserve a full "Maple Leafs" run of 40 some years of shame and disgrace (while still playing for packed houses and all the money they can take in)? 

I'm just trying to understand if I'm cooler for not actually knowing anything they play - or if I need to listen to them so I can join everybody over at The Cool Kids Table and then rip on them for whatever it is they do. Is there a single tune that is universally considered their best and their worst or something like that I could listen to? Kinda like when Metallica put the black album out and half the world loved Enter Sandman - and half the world hated how they sold out and tucked their junk up into their Nancy pants and closed the door on the "real" Metallica. Just please don't tell me that all their tunes sound the same because then all the AC/DC folks get their panties in a bunch.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i think it's one of those bandwagon things, like back in grade school. on any given day the "cool" kids (you, know, the ones who actually believed they were cool) decided that it was cool to like or dislike someone or something, and everyone else who wanted to be thought of as cool jumped on their bandwagon.



fretboard said:


> Just curious is all - is it just the cool, tough guys that endlessly make fun of Nickelback? I couldn't tell you one of their tunes - but the constant mocking sorta strikes me as a step or two away from heckling at a Special Olympics race. If everyone (those being legitimate, honest musicians) everywhere hate them, then why is it a constant thing to bring up? Do they deserve a full "Maple Leafs" run of 40 some years of shame and disgrace (while still playing for packed houses and all the money they can take in)?
> 
> I'm just trying to understand if I'm cooler for not actually knowing anything they play - or if I need to listen to them so I can join everybody over at The Cool Kids Table and then rip on them for whatever it is they do. Is there a single tune that is universally considered their best and their worst or something like that I could listen to? Kinda like when Metallica put the black album out and half the world loved Enter Sandman - and half the world hated how they sold out and tucked their junk up into their Nancy pants and closed the door on the "real" Metallica. Just please don't tell me that all their tunes sound the same because then all the AC/DC folks get their panties in a bunch.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...and then there are people like this who really should know better:

Issue #24 | Alt Revolt Mag Issue 24.1 (Alice Coo


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

fretboard said:


> Just curious is all - is it just the cool, tough guys that endlessly make fun of Nickelback? I couldn't tell you one of their tunes - but the constant mocking sorta strikes me as a step or two away from heckling at a Special Olympics race. If everyone (those being legitimate, honest musicians) everywhere hate them, then why is it a constant thing to bring up? Do they deserve a full "Maple Leafs" run of 40 some years of shame and disgrace (while still playing for packed houses and all the money they can take in)?
> 
> I'm just trying to understand if I'm cooler for not actually knowing anything they play - or if I need to listen to them so I can join everybody over at The Cool Kids Table and then rip on them for whatever it is they do. Is there a single tune that is universally considered their best and their worst or something like that I could listen to? Kinda like when Metallica put the black album out and half the world loved Enter Sandman - and half the world hated how they sold out and tucked their junk up into their Nancy pants and closed the door on the "real" Metallica. Just please don't tell me that all their tunes sound the same because then all the AC/DC folks get their panties in a bunch.


I'll be honest I just run with it because I don't like the band and the jokes amuse me, I don't listen to them either but it's sure fun to see how upset the people that do get when you mention they're not very good. 

for arguments sake I'll elaborate on why it is they "suck". If you look up their songs, it's basically as close to playing "guitar hero" (guitar video game where you hit little plastic buttons and pretend it impresses people) as you can get on a real guitar. drop d, one finger power chords is the backbone of their sound. sometimes they switch things up a bit and play power chords on the A string, which I suppose at least requires two fingers. So as far as musical talent, the special olympics heckling is a fairly good observation. It's music that even a beginner would get bored of fast. That's the instrumental beef I have with them. I won't get into the lyrical depth of a teaspoon because that bothers me less, but lets just put it on record that they have nothing extraordinary to offer on that front, either.

The maple leafs thing is also fairly accurate...Nobody would have any beef with them if they put out their 2-3 hits and faded into history with all of the other bands that couldn't evolve....but they've been doing this same crap since the mid 90's. and people still buy their albums by the truckload. hell by the boatload.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Nickleback and the many other bands that have that sound fall into one catagory for me: "Random Rock". I have no issues trashing the whole lot of 'em, but rarely zero in on one specifically. Here's a bunch of Random Rock. Enjoy......

[video=youtube;rXUyPJ_g1lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXUyPJ_g1lM[/video]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...back in the 50s, we were limited to the local am station(s) and whatever records we had, or could buy if/when we managed to get to a record store. getting to see a band on television was rare, and exciting. we got to hear the top ten songs on sunday in the car on the way home from church. complaining about the music we were offered had a certain legitimacy. just before the beatles came along, it was pretty drab.

but now, with so much music available, we can pick and choose what we want to hear, and avoid entirely anything we don't want to hear. 

and yet, we still have nothing better to do that denigrate other people's taste in music.

i'm curious to know the psychology behind that whole "MY musical tastes are vastly superior to YOURS" mentality/mindset.



david henman said:


> ...it occurred to me over the weekend that we live in an era where have almost unlimited access to tons of great music, both new and old, in virtually any genre one could imagine, and yet many of us have nothing better to do than whine about the music other people (especially "kids today") enjoy.
> 
> :rockon:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ne1roc said:


> Uh yeah I think I heard of Google and found lots of quotes, just not that one. I used question marks as emoticons.
> Kind of like this edited one in response your uncalled for response to me.
> View attachment 1074
> 
> ...


I also tried to find this quote (in the OP) from a credible source and fell short. and I know how to use google. The only place I found it was Twitter under an account of David Grohl which is NOT his.

If Dave truly stated that in an interview or on his official twitter/facebook/blog it would be much easier to find.

Any time ANY remotely successful band bashes nickelback it seems to make music headlines. hell... any time anyone bashes Nickelback it's easy to find the source.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

watching about 2 minutes of the above video...seems that a lot of musicians have a hate on for nickelback, yet many hard rock bands locally that I've looked up have a remarkably similar sound to that, and take those same pose-y rock photos...not my thing, but if it makes you happy, have some fun (being a 'serious' musician or 'serious' anything isn't really for me either though)

then again you could take any genre and do the same - there was a lot of crappy psychedelic music and folk in the 60s, awful sounding, silly looking hair bands in the 80s, and grungy 2-chord bands in the 90s, etc, all trying to cash in on what worked at the time ...Nickelback's success probably has a lot more to do with business than 'ability' or 'art', but they found something that works, and somebody's buying into it...

it's kind of like thump-thump-thump dance music, i just don't really go to places where i have to hear it, and it doesn't saturate my market....though i kinda like that 'rock star' song (possibly from hearing my then -4-year old sing it out randomly in the car a few years ago 'hey, hey, i wanna be a rock star', he's into some kind of music, I'll take it for now  )


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

blam said:


> If Dave truly stated that in an interview or on his official twitter/facebook/blog it would be much easier to find.


reminds me of this one:

"The thing about quotes on the internet is that you cannot confirm their validity." - Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not really sure I'd say Nickekback sucks either, folks. To suck, to me, means they're not talented. Hmmm... . Their somgs sound the same? Some people call that a signature sound. Bet you can pick out a Nickelback song when it comes on. 

I'm not going to go on about this, but I think it id fair to say that "l don't like Nickelback" but they sure don't suck.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Chubba said:


> reminds me of this one:
> 
> "The thing about quotes on the internet is that you cannot confirm their validity." - Abraham Lincoln.


LOL........now THATS funny!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...but now, with so much music available, we can pick and choose what we want to hear, and avoid entirely anything we don't want to hear.
> 
> and yet, we still have nothing better to do that denigrate other people's taste in music.


I don't really agree with this. I've worked in bars and restaurants for years and I hear random rock all day long. It simply is the prefered commercial-type hard rock sound nowadays. Of course I can listen to whatever I want on my own time, and I do. Lol. I think various media outlets that count the money first tend to go with this safer/inoffensive genre. These are not great times for record companies and rock radio. So the "drab times before the Beatles" saved music isn't necessarily behind us in terms of what we here on TV, rock radio and film soundtracks. A lot of music that challenged the status quo was made possible, for example, by "Pirate radio", Sun Records, and so many independent radio stations that featured Blues and Rock n'Roll. While the internet can serve this function today, it's still up to the music hounds/connoiseurs to find them and tell everybody all about them. The more things change........


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> While the internet can serve this function today, it's still up to the music hounds/connoiseurs to find them and tell everybody all about them. The more things change........


I agree with this. Ultimately nothing has changed in sixty years. The majority of the population listen to music that is marketed to them and a minority of music lovers seek out new sounds and the "thrill of the chase" is all part of the fun, especially when you find an artist you love that only six other people have heard of.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;_8JeeDsBUv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8JeeDsBUv4[/video]



There are screenshots of dave grohl's twitter account saying the quote. I suppose it could have been photoshopped, but I really don't care if it came from dave grohl or neil armstrong, it's still a quoteable quote.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

The only official twitter account Dave uses is #foofighters which I happen to follow.... And never seen that quote. 

He has another verified account but it hasn't been used in ages.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Originally Posted by *david henman* 
"...but now, with so much music available, we can pick and choose what we want to hear, and avoid entirely anything we don't want to hear. 

and yet, we still have nothing better to do that denigrate other people's taste in music."


My mother used to make fun of the haircuts the Beatles sported after seeing them on Ed Sullivan.
They were my idols back then.
I got over it, so did she, so did they. (just guessing on the last one) 

*opinion:*
noun.
"a view or judgment formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge "


All seriousness aside folks....... Enjoy the weekend!:smilie_flagge17:
Cheers, d


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL, This thread is entertaining. I may be tired of nickleback now, but when they first came out, they were GREAT! it was a fresh sound that couldn't really be trapped into that "sounds Canadian" pidgeonhole. I've seen them live and they put 100% into entertaining their fans. And no, I really don't think Dave Grohl would say that. He'll probably be working with them next!! LOL!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

True, this is entertaining, but they do have some good pop tunes IMO. Nothing wrong with that. Same thing happened with Micheal Jackson way back when too, but really, someone is buying all those albums.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Jim DaddyO said:


> True, this is entertaining, but they do have some good pop tunes IMO. Nothing wrong with that. Same thing happened with Micheal Jackson way back when too, but really, someone is buying all those albums.


 They kinda give me the same feeling that one would imagine a steady diet of kraft dinner would be like, topped with the fake parmesan.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I like Nickelback and still fail to understand why some people like to slam them - especially Canadians...you'd think Candians would support a successful Canadian band...I guess selling 50 million records worldwide stirs up lots of opinions


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

doriangrey said:


> I like Nickelback and still fail to understand why some people like to slam them - especially Canadians...you'd think Candians would support a successful Canadian band...I guess selling 50 million records worldwide stirs up lots of opinions


So you revive a 2 year old thread to chastise us?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

doriangrey said:


> I like Nickelback and still fail to understand why some people like to slam them - especially Canadians...you'd think Candians would support a successful Canadian band...I guess selling 50 million records worldwide stirs up lots of opinions


were you searching for nickel back threads? How did this happen? 

I started reading and thought 'look at all these new members popping up over nickelback' -strange.


Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mooh said:


> So you revive a 2 year old thread to chastise us?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I'm kinda glad he did. It's pretty damn funny.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I like them at least as much as I like anything else that gets radio airplay.
so in that sense, I thank them for keeping rock and guitar on the radio.
otherwise, there isn't much left other than hours and hours of Katy perry, Miley Cyrus and Lady Gaga.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

2 years later and the joke is still just as funny


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

...and they run into Creed....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> ...and they run into Creed....


...who's chatting with Days of The New...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> 2 years later and the joke is still just as funny


Id hang out with them.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Id hang out with them.


Well...take your Pepto Bismol. I think Chad is a bit of a tool but the guy with him in that photo is the scurge of humanity IMO.

Picklecrack sux

[video=youtube;Qs4tNeGyTyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs4tNeGyTyI[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well...take your Pepto Bismol. I think Chad is a bit of a tool but the guy with him in that photo is the *scurge of humanity IMO*.
> 
> Picklecrack sux
> 
> [video=youtube;Qs4tNeGyTyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs4tNeGyTyI[/video]


lol "scurge of humanity"....haha, youd think the guy was Hitler or Stalin to earn a label as that!

I hate Mcguinty, but I cant say Id dilute the meaning of such a designation on him.
*
Some ppl need some perspective in dealing with their first world problems.*

as for Nickelback, Im sure if you listed your favorite 20 or so bands, Id find a handful or more that I might think "sux". That's music. Its subjective, so really not much of it "sux" in such a definitive way.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry, I gotta do it. I'm not really a Nickelback fan, either, but they keep setting themselves up for these tirades. On a funnier note,

"what's the difference between porn and Nickelback?"


..................."in porn, the music's better" ba da bump!!

Regards


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> 2 years later and the joke is still just as funny


Sucker punch hell...who to choose...who to choose. 

Sorry, I have trouble controlling such impulses.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

avalancheMM said:


> Sorry, I gotta do it. I'm not really a Nickelback fan, either, but they keep setting themselves up for these tirades. On a funnier note,
> 
> "what's the difference between porn and Nickelback?"
> 
> ...


and nickelback has more vaginas.







edit: I couldn't resist. I don't actually have anything against them (mainly, cause I don't know them) other than a dislike for the music. Bottom line is that they're rich, famous and doing what they love (despite having to conceal their va-j-js)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> That's music. Its subjective, so really not much of it "sux" in such a definitive way.


...except Picklecrack. Picklecrack definitely sux in a definite way.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> ...except Picklecrack. Picklecrack definitely sux in a definite way.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I like Nickelback, there is a good number of worse bands out there,If i could write a song like Chad i consider myself a good song writer.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> I like Nickelback, there is a *good number of worse bands* out there,If i could write a song like Chad i consider myself a good song writer.













So there are 2 or 3 worse bands out there...is what you're saying...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> If i could write a song like Chad i consider myself a good song writer.


If I wrote one and it turned out like one of his I would throw it in the 'no' pile.

- - - Updated - - -



mike_oxbig said:


>



HA!! So, it is settled...there are 3 worse bands out there.

One of them is Coldplay...

Also...note in the pic of Chad and Harper...the strange creepy smile on Chad...and his hand is in a 'mystery place'.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> HA!! So, it is settled...there are 3 worse bands out there.
> 
> One of them is Coldplay...
> 
> Also...note in the pic of Chad and Harper...the strange creepy smile on Chad...and his hand is in a 'mystery place'.


Not a Coldplay fan but I'd have to rank these 3 ahead of (below?) them in the race to the bottom:

Insane Clown Posse
Limp Bizkit
Linkin Park

P.S. The Black Eyed Peas could also be on this list but I think you have to play instruments to be considered a "band".....


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a quote from the Creed + Nickelback article that sums it up pretty well:

"Nickleback’s weakness is their obsession with transposable power ballads, most of which sound like what would happen if Bob Rock helped Coldplay write a really loud song for Garth Brooks (which would undoubtedly be the most popular song in the history of mankind, were it to literally exist)."


----------

